# Fun agility course



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

after watching agility this weekend and seeing all that can be involved in some of the courses, you guys TOTALLY amaze me!!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That was awesome! I would not have thought of the RC before the weaves, but that does really make the course look like it flows  Nice job !!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice! I got lost at jump two. : Good thing Mira knows how to read those maps!

It was cool to be able to follow the map while watching the video, it made so much more sense.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting the map along with the video. Loved it!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> That was awesome! I would not have thought of the RC before the weaves, but that does really make the course look like it flows  Nice job !!


Thanks! For that sequence the other things that worked well were serping 3-4-5, (if you are crossing before and after a jump you should always looks at a serp, but I did not like the serp for me) the other once was double fronts, so a front before 4 and a front before the weaves.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Great run! The course was fun. Jake asked if you would run him this weekend ), It will be interesting to see what the course will be when we debut in Excellent JWW this weekend. We got through Novice and Open so fast we don't have much trial experience - but do fun runs. This past weekend both Open courses were almost identical to the Excellent though - the judge removed the last three jumps each time.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It was a very fun run!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

rhondas said:


> Great run! The course was fun. Jake asked if you would run him this weekend ), It will be interesting to see what the course will be when we debut in Excellent JWW this weekend. We got through Novice and Open so fast we don't have much trial experience - but do fun runs. This past weekend both Open courses were almost identical to the Excellent though - the judge removed the last three jumps each time.


I am sure you will do great! I think the difficulty of the Open > Excellent courses vary a lot from judge to judge. I believe the only thing taken out of this course was jump 6, so you went right from the weaves to jump > tunnel...

Good luck!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That course on paper does look yucky BUT obviously it was much better when you walked it because you and Mira NAILED it sister!!! How did Barley do with it? 

I couldn't decide what I would do with it. Belle would serp great before her FCE after she had to do sweeping turns and jump straight. That would have been a battle for me. I probably would have tandem turned her (rear on the flat after the jump) into the weaves. She didn't rear jumps too well. The after weave piece would have been challenging too. 

I try to imagine running Quinn or Gabby... AAAAAAAAAAA:doh: Ok not ready to do that yet. LOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you!!! It was a fun one to nail! Mira was also the first big dog (20/24/26) to run, so everyone was watching!

Barley and I did not Q  but we got all the hard stuff! I cannot rear the weaves with him, so I stayed on the left side and did a front cross (twizzle) at the end or the weaves. He did not end up taking my send out to 14, so we NQed there with a refusal. I need to support jumps more with him. He is much more of a perfectionist that Mira, so if I am not explicitly clear that he should take something, he won't. My silly boy!


----------

